# Corona Vegas Brushes



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I give them the best cut in brush out there award. They cut in lid lines like a dream! Nice soft bristles that turn into scalpel like precision in the corners.

Never heard of them till recently. They sell them at PPG.

What does everyone else think? Whats your best cut in brush right now? (It seems the brushes change every damn year so when I find one I like, they discontinue it the next year... 

A few years back Purdy had one that was really great for exteriors. Cant remember the name of it, but it had dark blue stiffish bristles, held a ton of paint, and was designed to clean up easier, which is great for exteriors.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Corona makes top notch brushes


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The Vegas was my preferred brush for trim work for a good while. The Tynec nylon bristles are about as soft and fine as you can find. Well constructed (as all Coronas are) too. 
Lately I've been using the Tynec/Orel blend Coronas for trim and walls. Liking them just a bit better at the moment. 

If you want easy clean up, check out the Chinex bristle Coronas. They blow my mind. After a day of painting in the sun, you can get all the paint off the bristles just by rinsing. It's rather amazing really. 

The DuPont company makes Chinex bristles. There is a painters legend that they're coated with Teflon. Not sure that's actually true, but the way they clean up would make you think so. 

In terms of performance, the Chinex bristles are a little stiffer than the others. They are my go to utility brushes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

From the Corona camp I like the Vegas for trim and the Cortez for walls.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Cortez for interior walls, Vegas for trim, Ryan for small stuff, and Excalibur for exterior trim. Can't beat those chinex filaments for hot weather and ease of cleanup.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Vegas for trim, Arroworthy Rembrandt for cutting smooth walls. You can cut a line with your eyes closed with those brushes. They don't last long though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I've recently (past year) switched to using the Corona Cortez for most of our brush work. Don't really do much trim at all with brushes unless it's a small piece or what not, spray is our preferred method.

What do you all use for good stucco brushes? 

Does Corona even come into this category or just too fine a brush to get chewed up so fast? 

For exterior stucco cutting (2 tone) we've been using the Purdy ClearCut Elite (oval). It doesn't hold/release like the Corona's do on the inside, but it holds up pretty decently for using them so long.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I also use the Purdy Clear Cut Elites for exterior work. I like the Corona Bronson for interior trim. I believe it is made of the same nylon material as the Vegas, but it isn't a sash like the Vegas. All I know is it holds a ton of paint and releases the paint so nicely.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> I also use the Purdy Clear Cut Elites for exterior work. I like the Corona Bronson for interior trim. I believe it is made of the same nylon material as the Vegas, but it isn't a sash like the Vegas. All I know is it holds a ton of paint and releases the paint so nicely.



Bronson/Vegas I guess are similar to the Purdy Syntox? Soft brush bristles to help eliminate roping and lay the paint out smoothly? That's what you want for trim anyway, so I assume they are similar. 

Seems like the Cortez holds a ton of paint and releases it pretty well too. That's why I have one in the guy's tool buckets, it's a go to brush for needing a lot of brush work. The zero/low VOC paints always seem to be pretty thick and the stiffer the brush the more control. Least that's the way it seems, the softer brushes we have more problems with. <shrugs>

Not very familiar with Corona, but willing to learn.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Horatio says that painting is ruff, but your lines don't have to be with a deeper chisel for cleaner cuts and more even wear.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been using the China on just about everuthing...LOVE IT. These have been my first coroner so I guess I'm gonna have to try some of the ones you guys are talking about....wooster puts out some fine brushes also though I couldn't tell ya which "model" they are. I never save the wrapper. Once I use it it gets hung up with the others. I'll just call it "betty" cuz I guess they're supposed to have names or something....kidding.
I'm happy to say that any Purdy brushes have with been tossed or reduced to dusters. See ya Purdy, what a waste of time and $.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> I never save the wrapper. Once I use it it gets hung up with the others.


Putting brushes back in their covers after spinning out really does help them keep a tight shape. Especially if you let them rest for a day or two between uses. I stole a tip from someone here and wrap my semi-loaded brushes in grocery bags and tape em shut to wash at home, so they can hang dry and get thrown in the brush tote before I leave. I suspect I'm not the only one here with bag of old, backup brush covers.


----------



## Washington painter (May 7, 2017)

I'm probably gonna catch crap for this but has anybody tried the pro perfect brushes,I will never buy a Purdy again I can get 16 pro perfect 2.0-2.5,and 3.0" for $52..cut just as good as a Purdy and there durable ....


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

My preferred brush is the Purdy Clearcut Elite right now. The sprig for inside cuts detail work really well and makes great lines and the swan is good for exterior work. I haven't looked into Coronas but always hear good things about them. PPG/BM are out of my way to go brush shopping.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I give them the best cut in brush out there award. They cut in lid lines like a dream! Nice soft bristles that turn into scalpel like precision in the corners.
> 
> Never heard of them till recently. They sell them at PPG.
> 
> ...


I believe that is the Pro-extra, which is still available from the right people.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Horatio says that painting is ruff, but your lines don't have to be with a deeper chisel for cleaner cuts and more even wear.


It's amazing that several brush manufacturers have told me in the last couple of years that the chisel cut of the brush has nothing to do with application ease and finish quality. I get the feeling they are just trying to sell the crap brushes they make nowadays. In fact the individual filaments sticking out 1/8-1/4" have nothing to do with brush marks according to some manufacturers. I know amazing isn't it? Sure is a change from what they have been teaching me about brushes for the last thirty years.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If Coronas and Purdys are the best brushes, why can't you get them at walmart? They do sell de-contented Linzers though, which are a lot cheaper and put paint on the wall ok.......


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i dont think anything can be nicer than the wooster ultra firm but i should give the corona a try


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I rock the Corona Excalibur for just about everything. You can them by the case from thepaintstore.com if getting them local is an issue. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> I believe that is the Pro-extra, which is still available from the right people.


 
I still like these for all interior work, I don't do exteriors so don't know how they are for that.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I still like these for all interior work, I don't do exteriors so don't know how they are for that.




I like them for both. 3" Sprig has been my go to brush for years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Exteriors eat the Pro Extras up and then you can't cut in a good line.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

getrex said:


> Exteriors eat the Pro Extras up and then you can't cut in a good line.




Experiences vary I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Corona gives me a terrible head ache.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I think all the brushes are good. I went back to the purdy xl after hearing so much great stuff on that brush...and i paint better with that brush. Yet there is more drag on my hand.
I like the chinex, nylon blend of the purdy pro...blue bristle, great for cutting walls. 
For years i was told corona chinex best...yet i got on this site and tried the purdys again and was a better painter for certain things...yet w nylon bristle experienced more drag on my hands.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

The XL Elite is supposed to be really good. My coworker loves it.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of the Corona Excalibur for interiors, have 4 of them on deck. I've noticed Exterior work eats the crap out of them so we have gone back to the Purdy Blue 3.5" for outside.


----------

